# Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview & Pairings *

The LPGA resumes its schedule this week with the playing of the Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Championship. It is the first of four consecutive tournaments to be played in Asia. Tournaments in South Korea, Taiwan, and Japan will follow. All four of these tournaments will be limited field events.

This will be tournament 22 of 27 scheduled this year. Here are the key details:

Course: Kuala Lumpar Golf and Country Club
Where: Kuala Lumpar, Malaysia
Defending Champion: Na Yeon Choi
Winning Score: 66-68-67-67=269 (-18)

Final Field: 72 players
Par: 71
Yardage: 6208 yards
Purse: $1,900,000

I will post the pairings as soon as they become available.

Don't let the fact that this is a limited field event fool you, only the major championships have had a stronger field. Hee Kyung Seo is the only top named player who qualified and is not playing. Others not making it into the field include: Maria Hjorth, Karen Stupples, Julie Inkster, and M.J. Hur.

Here are my predictions for this week:

1- Paula Creamer
2- Na Yeon Choi
3- Jiyai Shin
4- Shanshan Feng
5- Azahara Munoz
6- Yani Tseng
7- Stacy Lewis
8- Suzann Pettersen
9- Lexi Thompson
10- Ai Miyazato
11- Hee Young Park
12- So Yeon Ryu

For more on this tournament, including TV times (too large to cut & paste):
Mostly Harmless: Sime Darby LPGA Malaysia Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are thge first round pairings:

http://www.lpgascoring.com/public/Pairings.aspx?TournamentID=27878&__utma=105709790.1558257563.1349797965.1349797965.1349797965.1&__utmb=105709790.0.10.1349797965&__utmc=105709790&__utmx=-&__utmz=105709790.1349797965.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=-&__utmk=191049898


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1- Na Yeon Choi -6 
1- Karroie Webb -6 
3- S.Y. Yoo -5 
3- Mika Miyazato -5 
3- Min Lee (a) -5 
6- HY Park -4 
6- Hee Won Han -4 
8- Ai Miyazato -3 
8- Cristie Kerr -3 
8- Momoko Ueda -3 
8- Jessica Korda -3 
8- S.Y. Ryu - -3 
8- Catrina Matthew -3 

Other notables: 
Lexi Thompson -2 
Paula Creamer -2 
Sydnee Michaels -2 
Suzann Petteren Even 
Brittany Lincicome Even 
Natalie Gulbis +1 
Se Ri Pak +3 
Yani Tseng +7


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1- N.Y. Choi -10 
2- Sydnee Michaels -8 
3- Suzann Pettersen -7 
3- Lizette Salas -7 
3- Momoko Ueda -7 
3- Mika Miyazato -7 
7- Paula Creamer -6 
7- Catriana Matthew -7 
7- Lindsey Wright -7 
7- S.Y. Yoo -7 
7- Karrie Webb -7 

Other notalbles: 
Ai Miyazato -5 
Stacy Lewis -3 
Lexi Thompson -2 
Jiyai Shin -1 
Michelle Wie +5 
Yani Tseng +8


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Leaders after round 3:

1- Na Yeon Choi -13
2- Inbee Park - 11
3- Karrie Webb -9
4- Ai Miyazato -8
4- Suzann Pettersen -8
6- Paula Creamer -7
6- Catriona Matthew -7
6-Mika Miyazato
9- Brittany Lang -6
10- 3 players tied at -5


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Choi looked really solid yesterday. If she continues to hit greens the way she was, I don't think anyone can catch her.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final Results: 

1 Inbee Park -15 F 
2 Na Yeon Choi -13 F 
3 Karrie Webb -12 F 
4 Catriona Matthew -11 F 
5 So Yeon Ryu -10 F 
6 Lindsey Wright -9 F 
6 Paula Creamer -9 F 
8 Jessica Korda -8 F 
9 Candie Kung -7 F 
9 Lizette Salas -7 F 
9 a-Ariya Jutanugarn -7 F 
9 Mika Miyazato -7 F 
9 Ai Miyazato -7 F


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Like I said, Park will catch her. :cheeky4:


----------

